# bear skull



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

was wondering what is the best way to clean a bear skull?do you boil it or use bugs?if boil could you give me proper instructions on how to do so.if bugs,what kind?thanks


----------



## skinsandfins (Dec 27, 2009)

i would not boil it i would have it beetle cleaned. i have done them both ways.. bears are a very greasy animal that is why beetles would be your best route to take.


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

I would'nt even attempt it, just find someone that cleans them with beetles or macreration. the cleaning if only the first step in the process. They need to be degreased for months if you want a very nive finished piece, I have 3 beer right now that ive been degreasing since sept that arent done yet. where in WV are you ? I would be happy to help you out


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*not that hard*

first you need to cut and clean all the flesh you can off,the more the better completley submerge the skull in a mixture of water and a cup full of powdered clothes washing detergent(tide) bring to a boil for about two hours let cool scrape off repeat if necesary till clean, let dry over nite soak in a 50/50 mix of water and bleach for about 2 hrs remove and air dry.

good luck Dale


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Listen to Darren. Send it to a professional. Be careful, because not all taxidermists are professional skull cleaners. It needs to be beetle cleaned and DEGREASED!!! Degreasing is the most important step to cleaning a bear skull. Hire a pro.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

did you want it to look something like this?


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

BOIL and BLEACH are the 2 worse words when it comes to skull cleaning.... If its just a meaningless little deer thats fine, but if you want it to last either pay to have it done or do some reading on taxidermy.net


----------



## jhanson01 (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes some Bear can take up to 4 months in the degreasing process. use Beetles but some macerate. I would not boil. Good luck


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*skull*

i live in petersburg,i want it to look like the pic above.so i guess i need to find a taxi.thanks for all the help.i just want it to look good,i may never kill a bigger or as big bear so i want it right.the taxi that is mounting it has done alot of them and does use beatles.man im going to end up with 3000 in the mount and the skull.wow...the mount is 2900.well once again thanks for the info.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

Spring Hill Rod and Gun Taxidermy is in Charleston WV, they mount lots of bears, just in case you are not set in who is going to do it


----------



## buckeyewtp (Dec 29, 2009)

*Skull*

I can beetle clean and degrease your skull for you just beetle clean is 50.00 beetle clean degrease and whiten is 100.00


----------

